# Naked Porta Filter



## CoffeeChris

Have just purchased one of these for my Fracino Piccino. What ever I try on it I keep getting "Spurters" Which is odd as I was at Extract roasters on Saturday and did not get one Spurter. Its causing a right old mess!

Only difference is Im using A VST basket. Only because I have got a decent Pullman Tamper for the VST....for the Normal basket I just have the free steel Fracino one.

Have tried the standard basket and getting the same results. I'm currently waiting on Fracino to send me some packing for rubber gasket as its too much of a tight fit....but can't see that causing a problem?


----------



## MWJB

Can you go any finer on grind?

Tried not tamping so hard?

If your pucks are dry, are there any clues, like big cracks?


----------



## CoffeeChris

Hi,

I can go finer...Will try that...Thats a good point about tamping...Was quite light on saturday and I'm now putting about 20 pounds of pressure on.

Have seen no clues on the pucks...its all wet no holes or cracks?

So could going finer help? Im not far from the very finest setting on the vario.


----------



## jimbow

How are you distributing and tamping the grounds? The VST can be finicky regarding grind, distribution and tamping. A single, simple tamp straight down (no nutating or NESW tamp) often tends to work best.


----------



## CoffeeChris

I was knocking the portafilter to level it then doing nutating and have tried NESW....Is it best to knock it level and then tamp? Im sure I NESW on saturday...Not sure how fine they set the grinder....

Is it worth getting a HQ Basket. The standard Fracino one isn't great got holes blocked etc. And I haven't got a decent 58m tamp and the free one isn't great.


----------



## edpirie

Have you tried WDT? A bit of a faff but it can really help. If I get spritzing with my bottomless it's usually a question of distribution.

http://www.home-barista.com/weiss-distribution-technique.html


----------



## CoffeeChris

I did read about this...Does seem a faff. I think its must be either my grind or tamp. As I was getting it correct on my training. Im hearing some people say tamp light...other say tamp hard?


----------



## MWJB

I think the first step is to go finer on the grind...if your burrs don't touch, you have some room to move here.


----------



## James Cox

Would also like to know how this is resolved as I have the same 'spurter' problem using a bottomless portafilter, Fracino standard 14g basket, Fracino Cherub machine and vario grinder. It piddles out all over the place! The pucks knock out fine but the shot is sooooo messy!


----------



## CoffeeChris

Hi James...Sounds like we are having the same issues....Ive never seen such a mess! Im going to re-try over the weekend. What setting are you using on your vario? Are you also using the standard fracino tamper?


----------



## jimbow

Spritzing and spurting is caused by the brew water finding a path of lower resistence through the puck aka channeling. Try using WDT to ensure the grounds are clump free and evenly distributed around the basket. Then use a very simple, single level tamp. I find that, unlike conventional baskets, VST baskets really do not respond well to nutating or NESW tamps. This could be because of the straight sides of the basket. Also, if your dose is too large, the puck could be fracturing as it comes into contact with the shower screen when you lock the portafilter into the group.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoffeeChris

whats wdt?...sorry, just found what it is


----------



## James Cox

Wdt.... can someone please enlighten me?

Thanks


----------



## Obsy

Weiss distribution technique. Try googling it or find the how to guide on home barista. Makes a huge difference getting the distribution right. Gimme a shout if you struggle and I'll post links in the morning.


----------



## edpirie

If you look on the first page of this thread I posted a link for WDT. I'd encourage you to try it; it really does work to improve distribution. If you try it and still get spritzing, at least you have pretty much ruled out one variable.


----------



## CoffeeChris

Will I have the same problems with the HQ Basket compared to the VST basket?


----------



## jimbow

Unfortunately the Spritzing is a symptom of channeling but it is difficult to tell what is causing it and whether moving to a different basket might help. The EP HQ basket is arguably more forgiving than VST and so it might help reduce the Spritzing. You said that you did not experience Spritzing on your training and so perhaps look at what has changed - is your technique and tamp exactly identical to when you were on your training? Is the grinder the same? Are the basket and tamper the same? You may have to adjust your technique to compensate for limitations in the equipment or it may be that the VST is simply showing up a technique flaw that was hitherto unnoticed - it certainly did this for me when I got one!









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoffeeChris

Difference is the machine/grinder/basket. (training was at extract) So lots of big changes... technique is the same. But was putting more pressure when tamping at home as i thought I was not putting enough pressure on! But have now read I need very little pressure


----------



## jimbow

With most domestic grinders especially those without dosers, clumping and distribution of grounds in the basket is not perfect. This means that when the grounds are tamped, there will be areas within the puck at different compactness/density. When brew water travels through the puck, it will avoid these higher density areas and favour a path of lesser resistence. Using WDT to break up the clumps and evenly distribute the grounds in the basket will help prevent this channeling.

Your machine's shower screen might protrude further into the basket than the machine you were trained on. If the dose is sufficiently large and there is not enough clearance between the puck and the shower screen, so that the two come into contact when you lock in the portafilter, then the puck can fracture leaving cracks for the water to travel through. Using a lower dose to ensure sufficient headroom above the puck can prevent this type of channeling. Try locking the portafilter into the group and then unlocking it and examining the surface of the puck BEFORE you brew the shot. Can you see an impression of the shower screen or any cracks? If so then you probably don't have enough clearance.

Finally, some of the techniques we often use to overcome limitations with our equipment (nutating and NESW tamps) really do not work well with VST baskets creating denser areas of ground coffee in the basket as described above in the first paragraph. Using a very simple, single tamp with a good fitting tamper will help distribute the tamping pressure evenly across the puck surface creating a consistent, uniform density of ground coffee within the puck and help prevent this form of channeling.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

Post up a video of your espresso shot prep, probably the quickest way to diagnose


----------



## James Cox

Thanks to jimbow and all the others.

OK... I'm getting better but need a tad more practice.

I've lowered the dose, 14g in a standard 14g basket (Stirred with needle to evenly distribute) Light tamp north, south, east and west and final light tamp in the centre. (This will do until I have the correct sized tamper) The shot flowed much better (it didn't piddle everywhere) This was my best shot yet both for look and taste. I need to adjust the grind on the Vario to a tad finer. I've also ordered a 15g VST basket and Knock 58.35 tamper and my fresh beans have just been delivered from James Gourmet Coffee. I'm in for a fun weekend of practice.


----------



## garydyke1

Be prepared to change the grind setting very often to keep your espresso output consistant

Im pulling shots of fatboyslim's Batman blend 1.5 notches coarser than 2 days ago, getting the same flow rate and yield. 1.5 notches is a HUGE adjustment on a mazzer, I suspect humidity and/or coffee being a few days rested/off-gassed....


----------



## RobD

to the OP I have been using a Naked PF for some time now, and with my new machine i have splashed out on a 21g VST

Just using a second hand Iberital MC2 doserless and don't use any special distribution techniques, just fill to top of basket with lose grounds, strait down tamp with cheepo HD 57mm tamper until top of base is flush with top of basket (quite a firm press) little twist to polish top, knock side of Pf to clear bits round the rim, re polish then pour, haven't had any real problems with spritzing since i changed grinder from my old Dulait to the MC2 as the old grinder could never grind quite fine enough for good espresso. so maybe its the grind thats the problem?

if i can find a way of posting a vid without a stupid youtube account i will. (refuse to have gmail account, evil)


----------



## CoffeeChris

Hi everyone...Really having trouble with this. Have tried different kinds of grinds but my pours are happening so fast..about 15 seconds. I can see that the water is getting down the sides of the basket I think....How should I be tamping? Im also tasting powder from the espresso


----------



## jimbow

What sort of basket are you using, what dose and weight of espresso are you producing and finally, what tamper are you using?


----------



## CoffeeChris

Using the strada 14g VSt, Pullman 58.35 and and done tests with 15g and 18g, mostly 18. Have also tried Stirring with needle to evenly distribute.

Regarding dose. Have tried everything from fine to the corser end of espresso on the vario....Everything has been a disaster...very fast pours spraying everywhere!


----------



## jimbow

If you are using a 14/15g Strada/VST basket then keep your dose to 14-16g of ground coffee. I find keeping it below 15g, depending upon your machine, tends to work best. These baskets have quite a narrow tolerance on doses. Larger doses will probably fracture when the puck contacts the shower screen resulting in channeling during the brewing process.


----------



## CoffeeChris

ok will try this...Was chatting to a guy who spoke to someone at fraccino I have a piccino and he was saying I need a corse grind which I have tried...I seem to be getting a bit of water on the top of the puck...I have tried hard tamping/light tamping and nothing is changing really. Also I have just purchased a HQ basket and noticed that my 58.53 tamper fits into it fine...I always thought that basket was for the 58mm tamp


----------



## CoffeeChris

If my shot is extracting at less then 15 seconds and spraying everywhere....could it be that Im not tamping hard enough? Also would pre-fusion help...turn the pump on for 1-2 seconds?


----------



## contrary

Maybe pressure is too high at the group head! I would go finer and keep my tamping constant at all shots.


----------



## jimbow

chrisdunstan said:


> ok will try this...Was chatting to a guy who spoke to someone at fraccino I have a piccino and he was saying I need a corse grind which I have tried...I seem to be getting a bit of water on the top of the puck...I have tried hard tamping/light tamping and nothing is changing really. Also I have just purchased a HQ basket and noticed that my 58.53 tamper fits into it fine...I always thought that basket was for the 58mm tamp


Okay Chris, lets try to work through this and find out what is causing it. Firstly, I would stick to the Strada basket for now (at least until we identify the issue) as changing baskets could mask the underlying issue (and possibly introduce a whole load of new ones).

The fact that altering the grind does not seem to be making a difference suggests that the water maybe finding a path of lesser resistance through the coffee puck. This is often referred to as channeling. Alternatively it could be because other variables are being changed with the grind offsetting the effects of the new grind.

After the shot, can you see little holes in the surface of the puck? This is often a sign of channeling. With a 15g Strada basket, doses over 16g (or 15g in Fracino groups) will contact the shower screen when you lock the portafilter into the group and fracture the puck, creating cracks for the water to run through. Channeling can also be caused by denser areas of ground coffee in the puck from clumps, unevenly distributed grounds or uneven distribution of pressure during tamping.

Here is the process I usually follow to make an espresso and dial in the grinder. The main thing is consistency between shots and then only ever altering one thing at a time.

I would start with a dose of 14-14.5g of ground coffee. Weigh the ground coffee, using a scale accurate to 0.1g, and distribute evenly in the portafilter with a pin, breaking up any clumps.

Knock the portafilter gently on the worktop to settle the grounds and then tamp. I find one single, straight tamp works best for me. Any elaboration seems to promote channeling. Apply approximately 30 pounds of pressure in the tamp but do not worry if it is more or less - the main thing is a pressure that you can apply consistently between shots.

Lock the portafilter into the group, placing a vessel on top of scales beneath it, and begin the pour. Aim for double the weight of liquid espresso to the dose of ground coffee used e.g. if you used a dose of 14g of ground coffee then you should produce 28g of espresso. We can play with this ratio later once we have got the grinder properly adjusted. It should take somewhere in the region of 25-30 seconds to produce this. If it takes less, then adjust the grind slightly finer and if it takes longer then adjust the grind slightly courser. Repeat until into the 25-30 second ballpark.

Once into the 25-30 second ballpark then taste the shot - if it tastes sour then adjust grind finer and if it tastes bitter then adjust grind

coarser.


----------



## CoffeeChris

Thanks for this. Just put the machine on so will try in an hour. It seems to be leaking from the sides from what I can see. Also have a bit of water on the top. Should I be grinding finer than I would for a normal portafilter.? I'm already quite fine as it is

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimbow

Ah, when you say the sides, do you mean:

1. the inner sides of the filter basket

2. the outer sides of the filter basket but inside the portafilter

3. the outer sides of the portafiler.

Also, the water on top you refer to - is this the water on top of the spent puck after the shot that is visible once the portafilter removed?


----------



## CoffeeChris

The inner sides..can see little dents were the water is going down



jimbow said:


> Ah, when you say the sides, do you mean:
> 
> 1. the inner sides of the filter basket
> 
> 2. the outer sides of the filter basket but inside the portafilter
> 
> 3. the outer sides of the portafiler.
> 
> Also, the water on top you refer to - is this the water on top of the spent puck after the shot that is visible once the portafilter removed?


----------



## CoffeeChris

Right. Just got the best pour yet! But was on the finest setting I can go...using 14g of expresso...Its weird because I chatting to a guy you is using more corse setting then me on his cherub...couldnt be more different setting


----------



## CoffeeChris

I have a feeling that my vario isn't calibrated. A guy who has the same grinder sent me this link





 and I'm having to go to the top of the sliders even before I get this sound!


----------



## jimbow

chrisdunstan said:


> Right. Just got the best pour yet! But was on the finest setting I can go...using 14g of expresso...Its weird because I chatting to a guy you is using more corse setting then me on his cherub...couldnt be more different setting


That's great Chris.

To change the flow of the espresso we manipulate the variables that affect the resistance to the brew water. These include the tamp pressure, the fineness of the grind, the dose and the inherent resistance of the basket itself. Different baskets will offer different levels of resistance to the brew water and VST/Strada baskets offer less resistance than stock baskets. This means that a finer grind is generally required for a VST basket to offset the lower resistance of the basket itself. This is intentional in the design of the basket as a finer grind increases the surface area of the coffee which in turn increases the extraction rate of the coffee. This is especially useful for denser coffees such as those that have been more lightly roasted.

Generally we tend to keep a consistent tamp pressure between shots and vary the dose and grind in tandem to produce the desired result. For example a higher dose will offer more resistance to the brew water and so a coarser grind is required to maintain an equivalent flow rate.

I imagine the chap with the coarser grind is using a stock basket and/or a larger dose and so needs a coarser grind to compensate for the higher resistance.

How long was your pour this time and how did it taste?


----------



## CoffeeChris

Its the guy on here, james cox...Hes got the same set-up as me apart from the machine, he has a cherub I think. His dose was 18g...After speaking to him he also had to adjust the grinder calibration. Im on the top setting so can-not get any finer. Extraction was around 20 seconds I didn't weight just incase it went everywhere like it has done, but was around 1' 1/2 oz...still too fast. I'm guessing its my grinder because If I go corser I just get spray everywhere...and with the top setting I do not


----------



## chimpsinties

So why not adjust the Vario then?

I very rarely venture down to 1 let alone the lower end of 2 to get great espresso. I'm usually around 2E or 2D


----------



## CoffeeChris

because it had a warranty void sticker on it...although I have now peeled it off...But have had no luck with it nothing seems to change have followed the instructions. have even tried removing the rubber stopper underneath and looking at the instructions for that...


----------



## chimpsinties

I don't think the adjuster is under the void sticker, it's under the rubber thingy-me-bob isn't it?


----------



## CoffeeChris

theres two adjusters http://www.home-barista.com/downloads/Baratza-Vario-Re-Calibration.pdf


----------



## jimrobo

it seems mahlkonig factory calibrate their burrs relatively far apart compared to other grinders!


----------



## CoffeeChris

Problem is I can only just about get a ok pour from a naked portafilter. need to go finer...Im hoping they will take the grinder and sort it out for me! can't seem to get it right!


----------



## jimrobo

ok maybe I've misunderstood but don't you just need to recalibrate the burrs???


----------



## CoffeeChris

Have tried...im getting no results from what gail has done in the link below.






The only results I get is from this link

http://www.home-barista.com/downloads/Baratza-Vario-Re-Calibration.pdf

This is where I remove the rubber seal...But Im still having to grind in the a/1 position. Its a all or nothing result when I move the slider backwards or forwards.


----------



## jimrobo

when you calibrate do you hear the burrs touch?


----------



## James Cox

Jimbo... anyone.. does this board support pdf attachments? I can't seem to add one.


----------



## CoffeeChris

No, which ever direct I turn it does nothing (this is under the void sticker) the other allen key does affect the blurs but its a all or nothing...It pretty much brings me back to where I started.


----------



## jimrobo

ok, well can't really comment as I don't have your grinder or can easy visualise what you are doing. I can give you the contact details for someone at mahlkonig though if you wanted to ask them.


----------



## CoffeeChris

I have a contact that Ive sent an email too but thanks...see what happens...I prefer to get it calibrated by someone who knows what they are doing!


----------



## Danm

Guys. A question.

After grinding for a v60 yesterday i can see to get the vario to go back to espresso settings. ( the dials move and there is a change in the pitch) but the grind is way way too big. - it was ok in the morning.

So i didn't want to remove the sticker and try to adjust, but i did manage to get the top burr off.

Question. With the top burr off and the machine not running, should i be able ro see the bottom burr moving up/down as i move the dial?


----------



## Danm

Update:took both the upper and lower burrs out (with a bit of force) gave everything a good clean and shake out.

The amount of coffee that came out was surprising.

Put back together and all seems to be working again.

Would recommend doing this even if not problems generally. Clumping pretty good on vario generally, but noticeably less post this clean.


----------



## Earlepap

Is he lower burr taken out with just a bit of welly? I struggled to get the top one off. Would like to remove both if it allows grinds inside to be waken out - I can hear loads rattling around.


----------



## Danm

Lower was just 3 screws, turn upside down and couple of slaps on the base.

Doesn't get you much further into the bowels but got some more old stuff out.


----------



## jimbow

James Cox said:


> Jimbo... anyone.. does this board support pdf attachments? I can't seem to add one.


Not sure to be honest - anyone else know?

One possible solution might be to upload the document to a third party cloud storage facility like Dropbox, Google Drive, etc. and then link to it from within the post.


----------

